# la tele se encendió



## Mefistófeles

Hola, qué verbo utilizaríais para decir en alemán "la tele se encendió": das Fernsehen machte sich an" o "das Fernsehen zündete sich an"??

Gracias


----------



## Estopa

Yo diría:

*Der* Fernseher schaltete sich ein.

"Sich anzünden" sería "prenderse fuego"
"Sich anmachen" no lo usaría en este caso. Así me da la sensación de que el televisor tiene brazos y aprieta él solito el botón para encenderse.

Saludos

Edit: "Das Fernsehen" es la televisión como institución. El aparato es el "Fernseher".


----------



## Geviert

Mefistófeles:

Estás pensando la respuesta en castellano tal vez. Como ya explicado, el verbo _(sich) anzünden_ se usa para denotar eventos de combustión a través del fuego. "Encender", sí, pero, un cigarrillo, o la fogata. A menos, claro, que sea un televisor con un mecanismo de autocombustión incorporado, que "se enciende" si lo ves mucho.

_Anmachen _podría utilizarse coloquialmente en el sentido de _anschalten_. Más preciso todavía sería, en efecto, _ein_schalten: en este caso el aparato si se enciende realmente en el sentido técnico de la palabra. Con _anmachen_, la sutil diferencia es que "lo conectas" (a la corriente) y dejas entender, luego, que lo enciendes. _Anmachen _significa también abordar (una chica).   

La diferencia entre los verbos está en la exactitud del acto que se expresa (en alemán): se acciona, se regula (_schalten_) un dispositivo específico para hacer funcionar un aparato cualquiera (ein-schalten). En el caso de _anzünden_, se genera, se provoca, se causa el fuego (_zünden_) para "darlo", para incendiar algo (en contacto) (_*an*-zünden_).


----------



## Mefistófeles

Muchas gracias


----------



## Lavernock

Mein Fernseher ist im Brand geraten?

Wie klingt das?


----------



## Geviert

Lavernock said:


> Mein Fernseher ist im Brand geraten?
> 
> Wie klingt das?



Mi televisor se _incendió. _


----------



## Lavernock

Geviert said:


> Mi televisor se _incendió. _



Und? Was will er sagen?

Mein Fernseher schaltet sich an?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



Lavernock said:


> Und? Was will er sagen?
> 
> Mein Fernseher schaltet sich an?



Ich denke ja -- siehe Beitrag Nr. 2 und 3.


----------



## Alemanita

Und wie ist es mit:

"Der Fernseher ging an" ?

Das benutzt man doch oft, wenn etwas (von alleine) angeht oder losgeht.


----------



## kunvla

Lavernock said:


> Mein Fernseher ist i*n* Brand geraten?
> 
> Wie klingt das?



Mi televisor se prendió fuego.


Saludos,


----------

